# Air Ride + 4-Motion?



## Evil Streak (Aug 11, 2009)

So I've been throwing around the idea of picking up a 4-Motion Passat Wagon, and doing air ride. Will air ride work with the suspension geometry of 4-Motion? Even if it will, will it still go as low as FWD?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's been done to R32's so there should be no trouble. I know michaelmark5 has a mvk r32 and his is very low. Andrew at openroadtuning.com can set you up. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4973232-Gone-wide


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The 4-Motion Passat/Passat Varian uses a rear strut setup similar to the C5 A6 quattro. If you're interested in a setup, give me a shout :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The 4-Motion Passat/Passat Varian uses a rear strut setup similar to the C5 A6 quattro. If you're interested in a setup, give me a shout :thumbup:


 B5-B5.5 yes but B6 should use the same as the r32 and tiguan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

which is just a MkV rear bag setup


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

Is there a complete kit available for a b5 4 motion wagon?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

yessir :beer:


----------



## caveman.dan (Nov 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yessir :beer:


can you send a link¨

i'm lookin to bag up a four motion bora variant 02
and dont feel like makin everything myself
thanx Dan


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm the only one with a B6 4mo or not, but I can say GO WITH THE FWD!!!!!! Your rear bag choices are much more open. 4mo causes a lot of headachs and just robs power if you live in a dry climate/warm climate. If you want any info, I'll be glad to share. Front set up is Identical to MKV though. Its not impossible, or impractical, Just your rear bag choice is pretty much limited to bagyard or airlift . An AH2 or RE5 will not work...period. 











The difference is really in how the whole rear "subframe" is set up. Its totally different from a fwd passat. The FWD passat rear is identical to a MKV, the 4 motion is different, but not the same as the R32. Weird, I know. My measurements was that it was about 4-5" wider. 

Also, don't worry about rear notchs, because you'll lay control arm on that subframe before your axle hit. Luckily thats at around 20.5" FTG. where it becomes undrinkable.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

bgsapc said:


> .... where it becomes undrinkable.


i love getting to the point of undrinkable :laugh:


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

*passat B5.5 4motion*

Hello,

i search a GAS reference rear kit for PASSAT 3BG (5.5) 4 motion,

GAS never have a system for 3BG, and AUDI C5 A6, 

whitch reference can i buy ?

thanks


----------

